# Autonomous (Self-Driven) Vehicles Ready for the City?



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2014)

Autonomous (self-driven) vehicles are ready for the city?  Kinda creepy to me that Google is behind this...http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/14/5716468/i-took-a-ride-in-a-self-driving-car


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

i wanna cloaking device and twin 50 cal machine guns attached to the brake button


----------



## Ina (May 17, 2014)

I want a super duper intelligence chip install, and I want it to be upgradeable. :hatoff:


----------



## kcvet (May 17, 2014)

and  warp drive to !!!


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Not for the highway...they would cause more traffic tie-ups!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

He took a 500 mile ride in one. http://www.wired.com/2015/01/rode-500-miles-self-driving-car-saw-future-boring/


----------



## kcvet (Jan 10, 2015)

im teaching him to play cards








ill take it !!!!


----------



## drifter (Jan 11, 2015)

There will be none in my driveway.


----------

